# Wind up lights, make your own



## mysticwolf_1801/WI (Feb 4, 2003)

I recently got a magazine (downloaded) that shows how to make wind up flashlights, I can't remember the name of hand, but if anyone wants the info i can look on my disks and find the article and try to post it, it looked fairly simple to make.
Matter of fact it may have been in make magazine. I'll have to look.
I have about 30 CDs full of mags,E-books, and articles of info, if your looking for something give me a holler, I may have it.

Items are:
Home power
Backwoods home
Make 
Metalwork
blacksmith
gunsmith
DIY items (equipment/ accesories)
army manuals 
etc.
Whatever I tought I could use LOL :shrug:


----------



## mysticwolf_1801/WI (Feb 4, 2003)

ok I found the magazine again, it is Everyday Practical Elctronics Sept. 2006, pages 39-45.
Shows how to build the flood, spot, and super bright, wind up lights. It's fairly easy even if using salvaged parts. If anyone wants this I can maybe email it, (cant attach to post) The whole magazine is 12.1 MB, I downloaded it off Emule for those interested.

I tried hooking the LED directly to a stepper motor(from old printer) and while it had to be cranked to produce light, the light was nice and bright(green LED)
so this does have possibilites for the home craftsman/BOB/preparedness type use.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

im interested


----------



## mysticwolf_1801/WI (Feb 4, 2003)

OK had some problems with the computer, anyone who wants the article for the wind up lites PM me with your name and address, the file is to large for me to send it thru email, I will send you a CD with the info.
My comp screwed up and I lost everyone who gave me their email.
Sorry all
Ryan


----------

